
This App Avoided Being Made Useless by Using the iPhone’s Charger - kelsol
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/06/this-app-avoided-being-made-useless-by-using-the-iphones-charger-but-not-for-charging/?ncid=rss&cps=gravity
======
subdane
Save of the century

------
flippyhead
Such genius!

